# feeding broodmare



## Krida (Sep 16, 2014)

just wanting some advice this is my first foal and just wanting people's opinions on what you think about the weight of my mare she's a bit over 7 months pregnant and I reckon she looks pretty good but don't want to overfeed her and have to deal with an overweight horse as well


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

You want her on a quality mare and foal grain to make sure she is getting the right % of vitamins, mineral and fats and proteins she needs for the babies. I also supplement NATURAL vitamin E in the last 30-60 days, to help increase passive transfer in the colostrum and reduce the chances of a retained placenta. 

Here is a helpful page for you. 
Care of the broodmare : Horse : University of Minnesota Extension


----------



## Krida (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah she's on bio mare cubes and also gets a few scoops of folactin red


----------



## Krida (Sep 16, 2014)

just wanting some opinions on whether she looks a good weight for 7 months pregnant


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I would like a bit more on her if she was mine. I like them a bit on the heavier side as they foal, since they give so much to their foals the first three months. She looks a bit light on her topline, though she isn't bad. I feed generously and free choice hay.


----------

